# Replacement c02 cartridges for Fluval 88g



## Kyle1990 (Jan 24, 2018)

So, I got this fluval 88g setup about 7-8 months ago, and it's worked well for my 40 gallon... but all of a sudden, NO ONE is selling these cartidges anymore. They were $30 for a 3 pack... anyone know about compatible cartridges I can use that would be less than $10 per cartridge... a cartridge typically lasts me a month.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/Umarex-88G-CO2-Cylinders-2-PACK/dp/B001IEM1W2

Will these work? I'd consider upgrading to a CGA-320 regulator, it'll save you a LOT on CO2 in the long run. It's a chunk of change upfront, each of my GLA GRO-1 regulators ran me right around $200 if I recall correctly, you can pick up a 5lbs CO2 canister for $60ish on Amazon, or go bigger like a 20lbs canister, I think they're around $140. Refill cost is cheap, $20 something around me and it'll last you a long time. I refill my 5lbs canister on my 29gallon every 6 months approximately and it cost me $12.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Buy an adapter and get a 20oz paintball tank. If you insist on using those stupidly expensive cartridges...amazon has them 3 for $30. There's also another brand on there that's $14 for 2.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

There ya go. Didn't know you could do that with those Fluval regs. Good call.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

mgeorges said:


> There ya go. Didn't know you could do that with those Fluval regs. Good call.



Sure can....

https://www.amazon.com/Airsource-Ca...d=1516807834&sr=8-6&keywords=88G+CO2+Cylinder

https://www.amazon.com/Paintball-cy...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HR09N86CJ082NRZGC7D4

IMO unless for some reason space limitations absolutely prohibit using a 20oz tank...this is the way to go if you're going to use that reg. setup. Just doesn't make sense to me to use those disposable cartridges.


----------



## Kyle1990 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you! They actually don't sell them for 3 for $30 on Amazon anymore, no one has them in stock. But thanks, I didn't know there was an adapter! 

Does anyone know where I can recycle these empty canisters? I have like 8 empty cartridges and I don't know what to do with them...... If I can't recycle these I may move to a refillable system.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Are you in the US? Shows here that they are in stock...

https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-88g-CO2-Disposable-Cartridges-3-Pack/dp/B0049RIV2O

Or there's this cheaper option that should work as well...

https://www.amazon.com/Umarex-88G-C...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=BXC8T7XC5EA6MXZQ4K9K


----------



## Kyle1990 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nubster said:


> Are you in the US? Shows here that they are in stock...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-88g-CO2-Disposable-Cartridges-3-Pack/dp/B0049RIV2O
> 
> ...


Woa! I swear 2 days ago they were out, that's awesome! Is there much difference between those 2? I'd rather get the cheaper one if they work the same. and are either/or recyclable?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't say for sure it there's a difference. The cheaper one is for airsoft which is probably why it's cheaper. Anything marketed towards the aquarium hobby costs more just because. Same with cycling. You can get CO2 tire inflators for your bike and the bike brand specific CO2 cartridges cost 2x more than buying the same thing marketed for airsoft. 

As far as recycling...other than throwing them in the recycling bin or taking them to a scrap metal place...I don't know.


----------



## Kyle1990 (Jan 24, 2018)

ok cool, didn't know if throwing them in the bin was aloud since it's a pressurized canister. I'll just do that.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I wouldn't think that it would be an issue since they aren't under any pressure once used up.


----------



## glenCOCO (Aug 12, 2012)

If you're ever looking to upgrade to a PB tank, but have limited space you can always just get a 3.5oz co2 tank instead of using the carts. 

Here's a link to a pretty good build if you want to go that route:
Fluval 88g kit regulator DIY build


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

glenCOCO said:


> If you're ever looking to upgrade to a PB tank, but have limited space you can always just get a 3.5oz co2 tank instead of using the carts.
> 
> Here's a link to a pretty good build if you want to go that route:
> Fluval 88g kit regulator DIY build


Wonder what the refill cost would be. It would have to be less than $10 to make it worth spending $30 on the tank and then paying for refills monthly since 88g is 3 ounces. So you're not really gaining any CO2 capacity, less than .5 ounce. There are 9 ounce tanks too but not sure they are any shorter than a 20 ounce and usually height is the limiting factor on how large a tank you can fit in your space.

There are 4 ounce tanks and I think 5 ounce tanks too. It would come down to refill cost to determine if they are worth looking at...if space is an issue. If it's not...I'd be grabbing a 20 or 24 ounce tank for sure rather than messing with those disposable cartridges and dealing with changing them out every month. If one of those lasts a month...a 24 ounce tank should get you nearly 8 months.


----------



## glenCOCO (Aug 12, 2012)

true, if space wasn't an issue i would go with the biggest tank that fits. in my case, my wife only wants the tank itself to be visible and it's in a pretty open area so the smaller the better. the best case scenario would be if it could fit inside some kind of decor so it wouldn't be visible at all. 

whatever the case, i think filling a 3.5oz PB tank would definitely be less than $30. shouldn't have to pay more than a couple dollars to fill it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

But a 3.5 ounce tank is only .4 ounce more than one of the 88g cartridges. So for the OP...they are using about one of those a month. So a 3.5 ounce tank would need refilled monthly. If the cost is more than $10 to refill...it wouldn't be worth it since the 88g cartridges are $10 each (3 for $30). You'd think it would be pretty cheap to refill though...but sometimes prices for smaller quantities of stuff is higher for whatever reason. And it would certainly be a PITA to have to do it monthly. That's why I'm rocking a 20# tank so I only have to refill about every 10 months to a year.


----------



## glenCOCO (Aug 12, 2012)

true, he wouldn't be saving much. plus, i would prefer the convenience of having it shipped to me than to go out to a place to have a tank filled monthly. 

If you're sticking with cartridges i would see if these fit. 1 extra cartridge for the same price. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IEM1W2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## tv4184 (Oct 29, 2006)

Did you figure out an alternative cartridge? This might also be a viable alternative. Since they come in larger combinations. I was looking at something since I got gifted the same kit you have with no cartridges. Seems like a waste not to use it.

https://www.amazon.com/JT-Cartidges...55&sr=1-34&keywords=co2+cartridges&th=1&psc=1


----------



## RainbowRob (May 3, 2015)

I was thinking of going with this set up, but in researching I found a 7 - 8 year old thread right here about some issues trying to find adapters etc. with this, things may have changed since then but hit the search opt above and see if you can find the thread.

Bump: Here's the link

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/119910-new-fluval-co2-kit.html


----------

